# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  venta de café tostado molido.

## gilbertogl

Empresa vende café tostado molido en envases trilaminados de 250 gramos
pedidos al 999362569 o por este medio.Temas similares: Artículo: Aumenta la preferencia de los peruanos por consumir el café tostado molido DESHIDRATADO MOLIDO  VENTA Y SERVICIO PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES MOLIDO SECADO TOSTADO cafe tostado molido BUSCO Café arábica tostado y molido

----------

